# امين يارب أنر عين قلبى الداخلية



## sallymessiha (22 يوليو 2012)

*امين يارب أنر عين قلبى الداخلية*








 ​امين يارب أنر عين قلبى الداخلية لكى ارك في نور حقيقى لانك نور العالم الحقيقى .

وقد اتيت الى العالم وصرت فعلآ واحد منا .فأنت الان قائم فى وسطنا .انت فى وسط العالم .وقريب جدآ من كل انسان مهما كان.

فأنت اتحدت بالطبيعة البشرية وجعلتها واحدآ فيك ,وبالتالى صرنا فيك جميعآ .

لم تعد انت الاله البعيد المجهول الذى لايستطيع أحد ان يراه .بل صرت الاله المعروف القريب جدآ من طبيعتنا .

فقط تريد ان نفتح عيوننا الداخلية بنعمتك فنراك بكل وضوح .

وايضآ يارب هى مسئولية كل من ابصرك وعرفك واختبرك وتذوق محبتك الحقيقية وصار النور فيه .

ونحن  اولادك يارب ذوقنا نورك وحبك ولهذا اعطنا يارب ان ننكر ذوتنا وكل ما  تمليه  علينا ذوتنا وافكارنا ونسمع من روحك فقط الساكن فينا ,لانه هو الذى  يشهد  فينا ليك .

فأنت أخذت جسدنا لتشهد عنا أمام الاب السماوى .وأرسلت لنا روحك القدوس ليسكن فينا ويشهد عنك لنا ولكل انسان يقابلنا فى الطريق

اعطنا نعمة خاصة لنسمع ونطيع صوت روحك القدوس فينا ونسلم له كل حياتنا وحيثما يقودنا نسير خلفه امين يارب 









​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يوليو 2012)

أمييييييييييييييييين 
ربنا يباركك صلاه جميله
​


----------

